# Boy or girl? what would you choose?



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

If all else is equal (great personality, health, etc), I love the males. 

We have 3 dogs--1 male, 2 females. While they are all sweet and love me--the male really loves me and seems to say "I love you". Where the girls say "Love me, love me"! 

In all fairness, the golden is the boy (the girls are a lab and a jrt)--but he's definitely momma's boy.  

and our girls have grumpy days with each other (may just be them, but still) and he is always the same, sweet, loving sweetheart.


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm kind of in agreement with Wagners Mom. I have a male Lab and a female Golden. The female wants attention from everyone (love me love me) and the Lab basically looks at you with eyes that say I love you. I'm getting a Golden puppy in the may and I have chosen a male. Anyway, whichever you choose will be great because Goldens are the best!


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Ooh big question!  But...I like boys too! Mine is 2 years old, fully intact and he's awesome!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 2 females and 2 males. I love them all.... The boys are mellow and the girls rock. My females were easier to train than the boys. I will always have one of each.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I've always had males so I can't speak about females. I know lots of people who have them and swear that they'll always have females. All 3 of my dogs are males and my future puppy will also be a male.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think that boys are sweeter and more needy.


----------



## goldfever (Apr 16, 2012)

I prefer females for several reasons. Males tend to tinkle everywhere at the drop of a hat. Also if 2 dogs don't get along, it's a good bet that they are both males regardless of whether or not one or both have been fixed. I have found that female goldens tend to be more laid back than males, at least the ones that I have owned.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

In my experience I have to agree that boys are more needy. Girls can entertain themselves if they want to. My boy never plays with a rope or ball by himself, he rather sit and wait for me to pay attention to him (assuming I was busy). The girls will give up for attention a lot quicker and go off and find a rope or bone to entertain themselves with. But all in all, I find you can use the males' desire for attention as a huge advantage for training. They NEED to please, so it can be very easy to train a boy.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

goldfever said:


> I prefer females for several reasons. Males tend to tinkle everywhere at the drop of a hat. Also if 2 dogs don't get along, it's a good bet that they are both males regardless of whether or not one or both have been fixed. I have found that female goldens tend to be more laid back than males, at least the ones that I have owned.



Actually the only dog I have ever had that would pee anywhere they weren't suppose to was a female, and she did this out of excitement. (she outgrew this finally at 18 months old) My male was THE easiest dog ever to house break, the amount of accidents he had in the house during the whole process can be counted on one hand. 

I have never had a problem with my male getting along with other males (and he is intact, because I show him). Or a female for that matter. I don't think that sort of aggression or disagreement has to do with gender, but rather training and socialization.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

I currently have 1 male golden, 1 female golden, and 1 female husky. my female golden is super attached to me but will go and play on her own when she feels like it. my male loves everybody and just wants to be petted all day and usually never plays by himself lol.
also I may add that occasionally fights break out in my household between both our spayed females, my male stays out of it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

goldfever said:


> Also if 2 dogs don't get along, it's a good bet that they are both males regardless of whether or not one or both have been fixed. I have found that female goldens tend to be more laid back than males, at least the ones that I have owned.


 If a fight breaks out in my house its the females, my males have never fought. Also being in rescue, we usually wont adopt female to female.


----------

